# Tomcat rootverzeichnis verschieben



## shanxp (3. Jan 2007)

hi schöne Grüße und ein frohes neues Jahr !

meine erste frage in 2007  
ich habe gerad Tomcat installiert alles läuft so weit gut. nur möchte ich mal fragen kann man irgendwie 
webapps Verzeichnis  irgendwohin verschieben ?
ich meine z.B von  C:\tomcat\.....\webapps\   nach  D:\Tomcatweb\
Irgendwo kann ja sicherlich den Pfad ändern ? aber wo   :?:


----------



## bronks (3. Jan 2007)

Das nennt sich appBase und steht in der server.xml


----------

